
Effect of disabling third-party cookies on publisher revenue [pdf] - dominik
https://services.google.com/fh/files/misc/disabling_third-party_cookies_publisher_revenue.pdf
======
jedimastert
I'd love to see some discussion on this from people more knowledgable about
ads tech than me

